
Google Co-Founder Has Genetic Code Linked to Parkinson’s - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/19/technology/19google.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
======
gms
Bit of a non-story, no? The NYT try hard to find something in this, but come
up with nothing.

